# What good is an office?



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Ever notice that the chef's office is always the smallest office in the whole building? Not only is it the smallest, it's also the sous chef's hangout, it's where everyone goes to use the phone, it serves as extra storage space for all kinds of small utensils, paper hats nobody knows where they came from, pencils, pens, recipe cards, weird notes to the chef asking for days off litter the table, unreadable messages.... 

Heh.. to be a chef.

Kuan


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Have you been spying on me?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Ooohhhh, it's so much fum to be a manager, delving into everyone's personality quirks!

Kuan, are you coming to Denver this winter? If so I'll give you my new telno.

-T


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

CC, I was there at your office. Didn't you see that note? OH shoot! Someone ate on your desk and didn't clear the plate. It's probably underneath that napkin over there. 

T,

This year it's my little Elfin's turn to come visit me for Xmas. Maybe next year!

Kuan


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

have you ever noticed that the chef's office is way smaller than the washrooms as well ??


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Well, my office is being remodeled... one of the 4 walls is being moved IN 11" to accomodate a new grill. So, yes, technically I am getting a newly rennovated office... just smaller. 
"Kitchen office... always the afterthought"


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

We have an office at our house and an office at the restaurant. They are both nice. I get up to the rest. office for a few minutes a day and that is pretty much it. I just noticed this week that my 365 day desk calendar still said Sept. 15th. 
So I would rather just come home and do my office stuff. And I like the computer at home better.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

My poor Chef doesn't even have an office. Just a desk and filing cabinet stuck in the corner by the salad station. He changes in the store room down stairs.....lets just say, that's not very private...


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

When I was Kitchen Manager at Dufour, my "office" was a stool and a bookcase that someone had built (without measuring much, apparently  ). Whenever I needed to use a computer (like, every day!) I had to wait until someone in the administrative office was out to lunch so that I could use theirs. I would have loved to get in for the 2 hours before they showed up at 9 (I started at 7), but I was not considered as worthy of being given a key to ANYTHING.  But that's longer and longer ago  

Now I have a great office, with 3 computers, 2 printers, a scanner, copier, fax, and its own full bathroom, kitchen facilities, meeting/dining area, couches, sound system -- even a bedroom! Yes, friends, I work at home now.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Office, boy do I wish! I shouldn't complain though, I do have a closet, literally. Enough room for a few book shelves (nailed high up on the wall), a desk (a sheet of plywood nailed to the walls), a laptop computer (no room for a full sized one), 4 mail slots (all packed to the hilt), and a chair for the sous chef (if he sits half in-half out of the office while I am there). Oh, yes, I almost forgot, the ancient coffee cup with coffee that once molded, but that was so long ago the mold has petrified. I keep wanting to get rid of it, but I think it has outlasted a number of chefs, and who am I to get rid of something with so much seniority?!


----------



## pollyg (Mar 12, 2001)

At my last job, my office was a shelf against the wall-about 60 cm wide, with a telephone and a stack of books, papers etc. Above it on the wall there was a pinboard, and jammed up in front of my shelf there was a chest freezer.
So to do my orders at the end of the night I would sit on the chest freezer with an ordering pad on my lap. This also placed me right between the pass and the door into the restaurant...


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

offices? you guys got offices? wow! the last job i had as a chef, the only "office" i had was the employees rest room with the phone dragged in - all of your offices sound pretty luxurious compared to that.  oh, and did i mention the booze was stored in there, too? a truly lovely set up.


----------



## pollyg (Mar 12, 2001)

OK. Kat wins...:roll:


----------



## ironchefatl (Dec 1, 2002)

Somebody said they had pens and pencils in their office?????
That's impressive, even if they are nailed down.
The best office is the walk-in, it's my favorite hang-out, and it keeps it lookin' good.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I always have pens and pencils in my office. They don't last long-minutes sometimes, but then I just go and raid the main office and walk back to my desk with a handful. Or if I am really hard up, I gather all the pens and pencils I have taken home, sitting behind my ear as I leave.


----------

